# Buck stink!



## savingdogs (Sep 9, 2010)

I was warned but I'm getting my does bred using sweat instead of cash, so I'm caring for a buck for 45 days and will sell him at the end.

I do have an extra pen......he isn't in my main goat pen.

However, the does that have been with him REEK.....Should I bathe them? Will this get all over their normal housing if not? They are dairy goats so I do not want a bucky smell around. 

I have never bathed my goats, do you just tie them out? Use dog shampoo? Dawn? tomato juice? Anything to get out that smell and make them nice again. 

Will their bedding and quarters need to be changed and the walls washed? 
Or is this gonna wear off?

Next year, the buck pen is going to be FARTHER AWAY from my bedroom window! Not that it is close now but we still get a good strong whiff when the wind is right........


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 9, 2010)

The smell will go away. I wouldn't wash your goats if it is cooler out now. You don't need them to get sick.


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 9, 2010)

I have some dog and cat deodorizer here I was thinking of using on Molly. phew!


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 9, 2010)

If the weather is good, you can bathe them when he is gone. Otherwise you would have to bathe them every day, as they would just get smelly again. I use dog shampoo or cheap human shampoo, put them on the milkstand, and wash like you would a dog. They don't really like it most of the time, though, so you want to be sure they are securely restrained! 

As far as keeping your milk from  getting bucky, what I do is milk as far away as I can from the buck (which isn't that convenient, unfortunately) and wash the girls' udders with soap and warm water before milking. So far the milk is all right, maybe a bit off tasting for drinking but fine for baking with.


----------



## otherwhitemilk (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, definitely keep those does away when milking. Hopefully the wind will be in your favor!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 10, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> The smell will go away. I wouldn't wash your goats if it is cooler out now. You don't need them to get sick.


I agree with Karen...it will go away...and its getting too cool to wash them...Its one of those necessary evils...and if he's gone in 45 days..it will be over soon enough...  clothes pins???


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay, if it won't linger I won't stress about it so much. I'm used to being all lovey-dovey with my goats and perhaps for the next 45 days Sebastian will have to be their entertainment! I noticed the smell is even on my little wether and he has not even been with him, just with the does who were.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 10, 2010)

I jinxed myself. I wrote in earlier in the summer that last season my buck didn't stink......WELL he sure is making up for it now. AND he's peeing on his front legs. Way to go Patty for opening up your big mouth!!!!!!!!  On another note my girls are not cycling yet at least the ones I want to breed early. The younger ones I want to hold off a few months are tho. Don't want to run the buck with does this year as we are using the raw milk and don't want the young ones bred this soon.. Sasha, my Alpine does has jumped the fence twice and gotten in with the buck 2 months running (under one fence and over the 2nd!). She showed no signs of heat last year and I never saw a breeding tho she was in with a buck but she got pregnant. She's my best milker so am pretty sure she's gotten herself preggers a little sooner than planned so I have to dry her off early ;(. Goats sure do keep you hopping!


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 10, 2010)

Well he seemed to have success last night, I guess all that peeing on himself attracted my virginal little Ginger (for those of you who have been following this, the four-teated one).....ewwweeee!

Last night I believe he finally did the deed so I'm counting the days to .....brrrrr.....February. If impregnanted on September 11th, when should she kid? Sad, but it should make it easy to remember she was bred on September 11th. 

We did get a good chuckle actually watching her try to evade him for a couple hours, but she could not help attracting him too. We only saw multiple attempts and no true success so I'm still going to put her back with him in 18 days just to be sure. He just has been trying to hump her for the past 18 hours straight, at some point I think he hit the mark! lol I didn't get a marking harness on him in time. My adolescent son found it much too funny!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 10, 2010)

9/11/2010 + 150 days = Tuesday, February 8th, 2011.


----------



## warthog (Sep 10, 2010)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Well he seemed to have success last night, I guess all that peeing on himself attracted my virginal little Ginger (for those of you who have been following this, the four-teated one).....ewwweeee!
> 
> Last night I believe he finally did the deed so I'm counting the days to .....brrrrr.....February. If impregnanted on September 11th, when should she kid? Sad, but it should make it easy to remember she was bred on September 11th.
> 
> We did get a good chuckle actually watching her try to evade him for a couple hours, but she could not help attracting him too. We only saw multiple attempts and no true success so I'm still going to put her back with him in 18 days just to be sure. He just has been trying to hump her for the past 18 hours straight, at some point I think he hit the mark! lol I didn't get a marking harness on him in time. My adolescent son found it much too funny!


I know we are in a different time zone than the US.  I also know I maybe getting a little senile.  I also have found that since I have retired it's hard to keep track of days of the week, let alone the month or year.

But here in Belize it is today only the 10 September 

Have I really lost the plot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Sep 10, 2010)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> . If impregnanted on September 11th, when should she kid? Sad, but it should make it easy to remember she was bred on September 11th.


But today is only the 10th???


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 11, 2010)

150 days, huh? Of course that is if she took this time. 

I'm excited already! I can't wait for my first babies, I'll just have to put on my winter duds!


----------



## BDial (Oct 5, 2010)

I just purchased a young buck and unfortunately he doesn't stink enough for the girls. You are lucky. I have to go get a stinky rag (she takes an old rag and rubs it on the belly of her mature bucks) from my mentor and put it around his neck!!! 

A hint for the stink on your clothes. She told me to use a product (cant remember the name right now) that deer hunters use to remove the deer sent. She said it works like magic to remove buck perfume.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 5, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes buck smell?    Just like I like how rams smell, though rams don't smell nearly as much as bucks do.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 5, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who likes buck smell?    Just like I like how rams smell, though rams don't smell nearly as much as bucks do.


Nope! When I got my doe bred I thought the bucks smelled kind of nice, but the owner was ready to puke!


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm with the pukers! Our buck smells REALLY bad now.....you can smell him from all over our property!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL  I went ahead and bought a buck, that I had met before and adored, to see if I could get my child's does bred.  Everyone told me that bucks stink like crazy.  I was pretty sure this buck never smelled bad, though.  

Well, being fall he's more fragrant but I actually kind of like the smell.  He smell sweet to me.  My son says he smells like some kind of nut candy.  I guess everyone's sniffer is a bit different, huh?  

Ya don't want to let him touch you or your clothes and I wouldn't want him to smell like this year round because we like to play with him and he lets my 5 yr old ride him (non-rut season) but I don't think he really "stinks".  :/


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 22, 2010)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> he smells like some kind of nut candy


That's what she said.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 22, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> ChickenPotPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sheesh.  (  )


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 22, 2010)

I was torn between "That's what she said" and "If I had a nickel....."

I think I made the right call.


----------



## rittert3 (Oct 23, 2010)

I almost think they smell like burnt hair and used motor oil. I dont have any of my own yet but I work a sale every month that sells around 750 goats and 100 sheep plus all the misc. (donkeys, llamas, ponys and whatever else shows up) It's a hard smell to discribe thats for sure.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 23, 2010)

Smells like money to me.    Without those stinky bucks, there would  be no cute babies, and without the cute babies, there would be no income to help pay the feed bills.


----------



## rittert3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Very True lilhill


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 23, 2010)

Very true, and I do think he is going to give me some pretty babies.


----------

